
It's too late Artificial intelligence is already everywhere - eplanit
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/26/disruptive-themes-to-watch-artificial-intelligence-everywhere.html
======
kafkaesq
A weird statement to make, given that the jury is still very much out as to
whether any technology currently on deck (or even reasonably foreseeable)
actually qualifies as artificial "intelligence" in any meaningful sense. By
and large, it's still mostly data mining, automated classification, that kind
of stuff. Like the article itself says:

 _Palantir Technologies, which has made the CNBC Disruptor 50 list for three
consecutive years, helps government agencies and Wall Street firms mine data
sets for practical applications — from thwarting terrorism to preventing
financial fraud._

